# Uso de la herramienta copper area en PCB Wizard



## DobleA (Dic 12, 2006)

Estoy empezando a usár el PCB Wizard. 
Hay una herramienta (Copper Area) que "pinta" una zona a elección evitando tocar las pistas. Es decír que esa zona pintada tambíen sería cobre, ¿no es cierto?. Algo así como una gran pista. Supongo yo que ese gran pista se utiliza para conectar a masa, pero no logro que los componentes que tienen que ir conectados a masa toquen esta pista. ¿Como se logra que la herramienta Copper Area toque componentes que deben de ir conectados a masa?.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## mizashi (Dic 12, 2006)

recuerdo que lo que se hacia era definir la "cooper poor" como GND y entonces todos los componentes que tenian patillas a esa pista se conectaban, no se bien como porque yo e trabajado con Orcad y no con pcb wizard pero son parecidos.

Saludos


----------



## DobleA (Dic 12, 2006)

No encuentro la opción "GND" (que ni siquiera se que es) ops:
Gracias mizashi.


----------



## farzy (Dic 13, 2006)

"GND": Ground, mas claro lo que significa es Tierra o masa


----------



## Manonline (Dic 13, 2006)

Se puede simular un circuito con este programa? Gracias =)


----------



## ratoseco (Dic 18, 2006)

Simularlo usa este programa el Livewire del mismo fabricante


----------



## DobleA (Feb 12, 2007)

Aun continuo con esta duda  
No sé como conectar los componentes a la pista de masa.

Gracias.


----------



## farzy (Feb 13, 2007)

intentalo manualmente, es decir no permitas que el programa lo haga automaticamente, enviame tu circuito si quieres y te digo como le tienes que hacer.


----------



## Elvic (May 14, 2007)

bien un saludo a todos

hago uno de este post por tratarse del programa en cuestión,y no abrir otro que sea parecido

la razón de mi de este mensaje es que e tengo un problema al incluir algunos elementos, es decir, no aparecen en la librería de símbolos ni de componentes

bueno la pregunta es: como puedo dibujar un elemento que no esta incluido en el programa, o como creo uno para insertarlo?

Es un sensor de voltaje pero no existe ninguno parecido.

bien espero me puedan ayudar 


SuerT


----------



## rampa (May 14, 2007)

elvic dijo:
			
		

> bien un saludo a todos
> 
> hago uno de este post por tratarse del programa en cuestión,y no abrir otro que sea parecido
> 
> ...



Si lo que quieres es utilizar algun componente que no existe para testiarlo en el circuito no se puede.

Si lo que quieres es dibujarlo para poder imprimirlo busca alguno que tenga la misma cantidad de patas y listo.

Yo muchisimas veces no pude testiar circuitos por la falta de componentes... 

Suerte.


----------



## Elvic (May 15, 2007)

gracias rampa y pues te cuento solo quería insertar un componerte para que me realizara el PCB
y pues ya lo pude logra.

bueno ahora, me uno a esta pregunta tan interesante de DobleA de como se puede hacer para que copper área sea GND(tierra) 

ya he intentado lo que menciono mizashi pero no da esa opción en ese programa  PCB wizard 

saludos pues...
Espero que alguien nos pueda decir si se puede asignar la copper área a GND y así que sea una gran pista y si no se puede pues también y así quitar esa duda.

aunque si vemos bien resultaría un poco complicado pues, el área entre los componentes seria toma también como GND y puede ser que por esa razón no se pueda asignar como GND
como trato de ilustrar  en la siguiente iamgen
suerT


----------



## Manonline (May 15, 2007)

Para unir electricamente el Copper Area con una isla x ejemplo hay que hacerle doble clic a la isla y ponerle isolation gap = 0


----------



## DobleA (May 15, 2007)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Para unir electricamente el Copper Area con una isla x ejemplo hay que hacerle doble clic a la isla y ponerle isolation gap = 0



Yo no pude   
Elvic, ¿tu pudiste?. Si pudiste te pido encarecidamente que hagas unos screenshots y me muestres porque no puedo (no sé si es que estoy dormido o algo así )

Saludos!


----------



## Elvic (May 15, 2007)

pues muchas gracias *Manonline*

Ya lo pude hacer unir el copper área a GND y si es exactamente como tu lo dices pero no pude seleccionar la isla, *lo que hice fue seleccionar la PISTA (track) y poner a 0 el Gap*

bien parece que esta es la solución:

También esto se puede ver en el la ayuda del programa en el apartado "isolation gap" dentro de _"adding cooper area"_pero como no se mucho de ingles .....  


Los pasos a seguir están en la ayuda del programa, ya viene como se debe hacer.

Aquí dejo la imagen (poco profesional por cierto) de como lo hice 

Espero le entienda un poquito 

SuerT


----------



## Manonline (May 15, 2007)

La cosa es que si a una isla le pones Gap 0, te qedaria el Gap de la pista =P entonces no hace nada... en cambio si le pones Gap 0 a la pista esta se desvanece en la Copper Area pero le qeda el Gap a la isla... es mejor qe qede asi asi cuando soldas el estaño no se te vaya mas alla que de la isla.


----------



## DobleA (May 15, 2007)

Ya pude.
Gracias a ambos.   

Saludos.


----------



## Manonline (May 15, 2007)

jejee... si buscaban en la ayuda del pcb wizard lo enconraban... yo lo encontre asi jajaa

me alegro qe les haya servido 

suertess..

mano.


----------



## simonlo (Ago 2, 2008)

yo igual tenia esa duda 
muchas gracias!
saludos


----------



## Manonline (Mar 15, 2009)

pasaron casi dos años y todavia no puedo hacer que la copper area se comporte bien. cuando imprimo el circuito se achica sola y no sale bien... la opcion que queda sino es pintarla a mano, pero no me gusta ni un poco la idea.

alguien sabe cual es el origen del problema o si existe algun patch que lo solucione?

gracias,
mano.


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 15, 2009)

Buenas, salieron versiones más nuevas del PCB Wizard (3.65 creo que es la última) pero no las pude conseguir para descargar que no sean "demos", supongo que ese gran problema estaría resuelto. Yo lo que hago es abrir el pcb en el Circuit Wizard e imprimirlo desde allí, salen perfectas las copper areas.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Mar 15, 2009)

Uh sos un grande mariann... ya me pongo a buscarlo 
graciasss


----------



## LORD KSPER (Mar 15, 2009)

Hola a todos

En realidad es sencillo, en el manual que biene incluido con el eagle dice como hacerlo, les digo como, sere breve:

1 click en el boton de "name"
2 Seleccionar las pista que quieres conectada a tierra, generalmente es el (-) o tierra y ponere GND, Tierra
2 click en el boton de "dibujar poligono" y seleccionar la capa de "botom" (azul) o "top"(rojo)
3 dibujar el area de cobre en toda la superficie de dibujo, noten que todas las pistas estan separadas de la capa de cobre que hemos dibujado
4 click otra vez en el boton de "name" y seleccionar la capa de cobre que dibujamos
5 escribir el nombre que le pusimos a la pista que queremos unir,
voila! se ha unido 

si queremos mas separacion entre pistas y la capa hay que ir a seleccionar "isolate" a la capa hasta el que mas nos guste

espero no ser muy confuso

saludos,


----------



## Manonline (Mar 15, 2009)

linda explicacion, pero algo colgada... hablabamos del PCB Wizard  igual lo vamos a tener en cuenta para el eagle.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## alfonso82 (Mar 24, 2009)

bueno ese problema de que el copper area no sale completo lo tube por algun tiempo y lo que descubri fue que cuando se coloca el copper area hay que tener cuidado con no salirse del circuit area (el recuadro azul que simula el tamaño del pbc) con solo colocar el copper area sobre alguna de la lineas del recuadro azul ya saldra incompleto.

Saludos


----------



## jobytron (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola! estoy usando pcb wizard 3.5. queria saber si alguien me podria explicar por que, a la hora de imprimir el circuito de la placa en la condicion "mirror pcb artwork" no me imprime el copper area. como muestra el dibujo derecho de la imagen.

Desde ya gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 1, 2009)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> Aquí dejo la imagen (poco profesional por cierto) de como lo hice
> 
> Espero le entienda un poquito



Poco profesional?
Más claro imposible!
Gracias


----------



## alfonso82 (Jul 1, 2009)

jobytron te comento que para mis pcb nunca he logrado hacer que el copper area salga en la capa de arriba del pcb, en la parte de abajo si me sale sin problemas pero como escribi antes tienes que respetar las lineas del pcb y no salirte de ellas con el copper area para que salga en la impresion.

Saludos


----------



## jobytron (Jul 5, 2009)

Alfonso82.. Agradezco tu respueta! yo hice un descubrimiento conrrespecto al copper area de abajo, he leido que tienen problemas cuando agregan texto, "copper label". o sea que a la hora de imprimir no sale algunas partes. Simplemente lo que hay que hacer es encerrar nuestro circuito con una pista, con la herramienta "track". Aca les dejo el ejemplo en donde la pista la hice de rojo para mostrarles. Pero no le encontre solusion a la capa de arriba para la PCB.

Saludos!


----------



## jobytron (Jul 5, 2009)

Para imprimir nuestro trabajo de forma como lo veriamos en el PCB, mi solusion fue, que en las propiedades de la impresora tengo la opcion para imprimir la imagen invertida. Aunque me hubiese gustado poder hacerlo con el mismo programa en la opcion " mirror pcb artwork", ya que no sale o yo no pude que salga el copper area. 

Saludos!


----------



## Hellkiller (Mar 27, 2010)

Gracias Jobytron he imprimido el copper area realizando una pista que rodee todo. Antes se me imprimia las pistas por un lado  y el copper area y el texto por otro.

EDITO:
Al realizar una pista que rodee todo, si que se imprime el copper area. Pero al imprimir con la opcion de mirror volvemos a tener el mismo problema de antes. 1º se imprime el copper label y luego las pistas sin el copper area. 

¿ Como se imprime el copper area y la imagen invertida???


----------



## charlyto (May 28, 2010)

Hola DobleA, la palabra GND significa "ground", que en español es "tierra" . En electronica GND es el comun del circuito


----------

